# Installing a fish finder



## Happy Hunter (Oct 21, 2009)

I am looking for someone or a business that installs fish finders any recemendations would be great.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a suggestion but I mount my finder on a small board. This makes the finder portable. I can move it around where I need it on the boat.

If you need it installed though any boat shop will do it for you.


----------

